# Sudwala Official 2007 fees?



## got4boys (Sep 14, 2006)

Does any one know what is the official Sudwala 2007 for a 1 bedroom?

I know what the estimated was, but the official. I thought they just had a board meeting at end of August to determine them.


----------



## wgaldred (Sep 15, 2006)

I heard from Niky at the end of July.
There was a proposed rise of 7.95% from 2006. It has to be accepted at the AGM on August 19th but she said "this is a mere formality as the Directors have in depth access to the operations of this Share Block company".
The proposed fee for a 1 bed 9 share is R1,672.38 
The proposed fee for a 1 bed 7 share is R1,300.74  

Willie


----------



## skim118 (Sep 15, 2006)

Does anyone know where such a big difference in fees between the two 1-bed room unit ?  Also how would I know which shareblock I own


----------



## Sydney (Sep 15, 2006)

Check your previous levy statement from the resort which will specify 7 or 9 share or email Niki and ask. She's very good at getting back to owners.


----------



## skim118 (Sep 18, 2006)

The emails I get from do not refer to any shareblock #s.  In any case I paid Rand 2772 for two 2007 weeks recently and I am assuming I am in shareblock "7"(I have no previous balance/credit either).

My question is still why is there such a difference in fees between the two shareblocks ?

The rand has declined to 7.5 to the US$ and it should help the remaining few SA   timeshare owners !


----------



## wgaldred (Sep 18, 2006)

The number of shares your 1 bed is worth is on the top right hand corner of the shareblock certificate you should have received when you bought your units.

There are various sizes of 1 bed units and they are worth either 7,8,9 or 10 shares

Willie


----------

